# Cotswold Offers Cloud Cover Stitch



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Cover up those itchy, scratchy feeling stitches with new Cloud Cover Stitch, offered by Cotswold Industries that is specifically designed to be used on the backside of embroidered designs. 

Cloud Cover Stitch is a lightweight fusible material that is designed to be used in conjunction with a stabilizer when embroidering. It’s ideal for use on a wide range of delicate fabrics such as silk, satin, lame, and chamois to give the fabric more body while not altering its appearance or drape. It also prevents unraveling and shredding so your embroidered design holds up better to everyday wear and tear. 

Use Cloud Cover Stitch for baby clothes, golf shirts, or any type of women’s fashion wear. It has a unique multidirectional stretch, and it bonds at a moderate temperature so you do not have to worry about scorching or burning of delicate fabrics. 

Cloud Cover Stitch is offered in 30-inch width rolls. It comes in white, black and beige in 30-inch x 25 yard and 60-inch x 100 yard rolls.

For more information, email [email protected]; call (877) 309-3553 or fax (212) 545-0603.


----------

